# Très peu de contenu à la location



## Yoco (23 Novembre 2010)

il y a à mon gout trop peu de film disponible à la location sur l'apple TV .. Il y a énormément de film que j'aurais aimé voir qui ne sont pas disponible à la location (ni même à l'achat directement sur le Store d'Itunes)

Exemples, (presque) aucun Disney à la location, Jurassic park, American Pie, Sept vies (uniquement à l'achat), le dernier roi d'écosse, pour ne citer qu'eux ..

Apple compte apporter plus de contenu à sa petite boite noire ou nous sommes condamnés à toujours regarder les mêmes films ? x)


----------



## Sly54 (23 Novembre 2010)

Yoco a dit:


> à toujours regarder les mêmes films ? *x*)


Quoi quoi quoi, des films X sur l'Apple TV ?
Oh Steve mais katufé 


Mais euh, c'est quoi la question ?


----------



## Yoco (23 Novembre 2010)

Il n'y a pas de question à proprement parlé, juste un petit coup de gueule 
Ou peut être à la limite, Peut-on s'attendre à un ajout massif de contenu ? ^^

Forum apple TV = obligatoirement problème à résoudre et donc question ? J'ai du mal comprendre, je pensais qu'on pouvais juste débattre


----------



## manix93 (23 Novembre 2010)

perso je suis assez d'accord avec toi concernant le contenu dispo... ce qui me gêne aussi c'est par exemple le fait que l'autre jour j'ai vu que sur itunes un film était dispo à l'achat .. et non à la location. J'ai donc fait un effort en l'achetant .... et il c'est retrouvé en location quelques jours après  (le super méga film en question était "Dragons" :rose: )

Je sais et je veux bien comprendre qu'une des force chez Apple .. c'est la discrétion concernant les MAJ, nouveautés etc. mais n'existe t'il pas un système dont je ne suis pas au courant de date d'ajout e film à vendre et à louer ? Je m'explique, sait on si les MAJ sont hebdo, mensuelles ... ou soumis à la bonne volonté d'apple ?


----------



## Yoco (23 Novembre 2010)

Sur certains film dispo à l'achat il y a marqué quand il va sortir en location (mais c'est marqué sur très peu..)


----------



## manix93 (23 Novembre 2010)

Yoco a dit:


> Sur certains film dispo à l'achat il y a marqué quand il va sortir en location (mais c'est marqué sur très peu..)




 oui bien vu .. je m'en suis apercu qu'au moment où j'ai vu que le film en question était sorti en loc  donc je ne sais pas si c'était le résultat de mon inattention ou que ce n'était tout simplement pas signalé ..

Merci en tous cas


----------



## Queerasfolk (23 Novembre 2010)

Yoco a dit:


> Sur certains film dispo à l'achat il y a marqué quand il va sortir en location (mais c'est marqué sur très peu..)


 Heu... 11 janvier 2012 pour Harry Potter ? On n'est pas prêt de pouvoir le louer !

Normalement, les films sortent en loc avant leur mise en vente DVD... mais sur iTunes, ça semble être l'inverse... et puis à quand les VOST ? Certains films disposent de deux pistes son, mais pas de sous-titres. C'est un peu dommage.


----------



## Yoco (23 Novembre 2010)

Eh oui je me suis fais la même reflexion .. Entre ceux qu'on ne peux pas louer du tout et ceux qui ne seront dispo qu'à partir de 2012 x)


----------

